# looking for a stud in long island.



## erankova (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a 2 and a half year old german shepherd and we are looking to breed her in the next week or so. I realize this is short notice but we have been looking for a match for a while now and have been unlucky. I only found this site today and posted immediately. 

She is of good breeding, beautiful and has a loving character. If anyone could help me and my family out, I would be eternally grateful! 

Hope to get a reply soon! 

our Emma!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hi there. I feel I must warn you that not everyone will see eye to eye on your decision to breed your girl. Please stick around despite the fact that we may not all agree and learn something new. 
Your girl is beautiful.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't breed dogs but if I had plans to do so I think the first person I'd call would be the breeder my dog came from to get their opinion.

Have you tried to contact the breeder Emma came from?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Wait until her next heat cycle if you decide to breed her at all.

Have you done any health certifications? What lines is she from and what type of lines are you wanting to breed her with? What kind of dogs do you want to produce? Does she do anything like OB? herding? agility? etc.. ? 

Many of us have wonderful GSDs but they are not all breedworthy. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm in northeastern MA, I will meet you half way.

I need to see her AKC registration, OFA of hips/elbows, Brucellosis within 30 days, Cerf, and any titles that she may have (She must have at least have CGC or BH or have been temperament tested). 

My fee is $2,000 and pick of the litter. 








NOT!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sagelfn said:


> Wait until her next heat cycle if you decide to breed her at all.
> 
> Have you done any health certifications? What lines is she from and what type of lines are you wanting to breed her with? What kind of dogs do you want to produce? Does she do anything like OB? herding? agility? etc.. ?
> 
> ...


Sagelfn, could you please explain what your reasons are for them to wait until the next heat cycle, what will be different? Just curious.

OP, could you post her pedigree.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For $2000 AND pick of litter, I will HIJAK a dog and rent a hotel room -- breeders who breed in hotel rooms are a step above those that breed in the back yard. (I did see the NOT.)


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> For $2000 AND pick of litter, I will HIJAK a dog and rent a hotel room -- breeders who breed in hotel rooms are a step above those that breed in the back yard. (I did see the NOT.)


Hijak huh...nice, now your a wanted felon and a Hotel breeder...haha Classy!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

suzzyq01 said:


> Hijak huh...nice, now your a wanted felon and a Hotel breeder...haha Classy!


Hey, times are tough. I wouldn't be the first breeding a dog out of a motel room. Ick!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> Hey, times are tough. I wouldn't be the first breeding a dog out of a motel room. Ick!


Oh now it's a motel....that's even worse, you went from kinda classy to kinda scummy lol. Is it going to be a Holiday Inn next?? opcorn:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nah, Motel 6 -- they leave the light on.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

:thinking:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> Sagelfn, could you please explain what your reasons are for them to wait until the next heat cycle, what will be different? Just curious.
> 
> OP, could you post her pedigree.


Outright telling someone not to breed never goes over well. If she waits at least until the next heat cycle she has time to do any testing not done on her bitch, find a suitable stud, and learn a bit more about breeding. No one should rush to breed just because the bitch is in heat.

Hopefully she will not breed..at least not this female.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Motel breeding.........EWWWW, haven't you seen what it looks like when they turn a blacklight on in one of those places.
I guess that might explain some of it.
:rofl:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well you do all know the original reason a lot of hotels/motels were established don't you?? 
And hey, what's wrong with a Holiday Inn?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sagelfn said:


> Outright telling someone not to breed never goes over well. If she waits at least until the next heat cycle she has time to do any testing not done on her bitch, find a suitable stud, and learn a bit more about breeding. No one should rush to breed just because the bitch is in heat.
> 
> Hopefully she will not breed..at least not this female.


I agree that if everything is in order, it is still best to have the dog lined up prior, so you know what the stud owner will require, have time to check out his lines, and decide if he is a good match without the pressure of needing to wrap this up NOW. 

I agree, forget about this cycle, check out the Should you Breed your Dog flow chart, and in the six months between cycles, you can get anything your dog lacks while finding a good stud to complement your bitch.


----------



## erankova (Jun 29, 2011)

She is up to date with all veterinary visits. I don't know about the specifics but we make sure that she is healthy. Waiting for the next cycle is an option but not preferred. According to the vet she is perfect for breeding. And breeding had always been the plan. Last time we had tried to breed her, she was not ready. But now that she is, our contacts feel through.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

OP -- There are a lot of top notch dogs and puppies out there from top notch breeders with titles with health certifications with personality certifications. There are a lot of dogs in shelters, some safe and waiting, some urgent and on death row. You may want to think long and hard about producing puppies. First there is risk to the mom if things don't go well which translates into bucks out of your pocket. There are a lot of issues than can happen with pups which translates into bucks out of your pocket. Then, you have these great sweet little beings you made and you have to find a home for them (sale or gifting or whatever). It's important to find forever homes, people who won't mistreat or dump at a shelter the sweet little being you made. In this economy, people are dumping dogs, esp. larger ones, right and left. Are you willing to take back and rehome any of your puppies? How are you going to feel when you meet someone at the store and they tell you they turned the dog into the shelter because they couldn't afford to keep it? Or they didn't train it well and it is unmanageable? Or they carelessly let it roam and something happened? What about if the person comes back to you and says there is a problem with the dog healthwise and they want their money back, want another pup, or want you to take an unhealthy animal back? Why do you wish to breed? Is it you want a pup? There are so many available needy dogs. Do you have friends who want pups? There are so many available needy dogs. Are you just selling dogs for a few hundred bucks? Again, there are so many available dogs needing homes. With a dog like a GSD, there are a lot of health issues that the really dedicated breeder and sport competition owner has worked really really hard to get out of the genetics. They are willing to not breed dogs that are not top notch, even if they kind of want to. It's a really dedicated thing. Is your dog titled and health and personality cleared? I don't wish to be rude, but breeding should be done by the dedicated, knowledgeable, and experienced (for lack of a better word) professionals who spend 24/7 trying to ensure the best quality pups out of healthy titled animals matched in the best way to produce animals that will have health for a long time. Our country and the GSD breed doesn't need more pups just produced for the heck of it. Please consider not breeding. If you wish to keep a pup, inquire with GSD rescue and give a home to a needy dog. Producing lives should not be taken lightly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

erankova said:


> She is up to date with all veterinary visits. I don't know about the specifics but we make sure that she is healthy. Waiting for the next cycle is an option but not preferred. According to the vet she is perfect for breeding. And breeding had always been the plan. Last time we had tried to breed her, she was not ready. But now that she is, our contacts feel through.


She is up to date with all veterinary visits. *
This is what every pet ought to be. Has the recommended vaccinations. 

This is not all a breeding female should have. 

We are asking about hip and elbow x-rays as a minimum, sent into the OFA -- Orthopaedic Foundation For animals - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Check it out. 

Other things a breeding female should probably have is CERF testing (eyes), Cardiac, Thyroid, DM, vWd, possibly others this would qualify as "*we make sure that she is healthy.*"

Also a bitch should be tested for Brucellosis (dog too) this is doggy VD and devestating. And if it was my dog, I would want a vaginal culture as well to ensure there is no serious concentrations of bacteria, infection. 

*According to the vet she is perfect for breeding. *Uhm, this is a toughie. What qualifications does your vet have for whether or not your dog is perfect for breeding? Is he saying this as to her age and overall health? Or is he a breed judge for German Shepherds? Does he have anything whatsoever to do with training, behavior, temperament? Vets can give you an overall assessment of your dog's health, but most of them do not have any experience with breeds in general, though some of them favor certain breeds. 

2.5 years old is a good age for a first litter, healthwise. 3 years old should be fine too. But there are other considerations. 

*And breeding had always been the plan
*Well, good. You bought your dog with forethought from a good breeder. And the chances are, you can start there. If you can, go to your breeder and ask her what she thinks of the dog as a breeding prospect, what kind of dog you should breed her to, does she have any recommendations. 

It is hard for people on the internet who have no information, no pedigree, no stack picture of your bitch to have the first idea what kind of stud she needs. And even then, that stud is probably out of your range because you are lacking health clearances. 

Stud dogs do not want to get known for throwing pups with problems, so it behooves them to be picky when allowing their dog to be used as a stud. 

Good luck with your bitch. Read through the stuff on the forum. Lots of good information. Stuff that can help you help your puppy buyers down the line. 
*


----------

